# Cops to train ‘cadaver dogs’



## Chiat Joon (Jan 12, 2010)

KUALA LUMPUR: The police dog unit (K9) will train dogs to find corpses submerged underwater or buried underground as part of its upgrades and facelift. Finnish experts are expected to be contracted to train the dogs. Besides being useful in* locating bodies underwater* and those buried, they will also be able to detect the dried up blood of victims at crime scenes. On Wednesday, the K9 unit unveiled its new badge at the Police Training College at Jalan Semarak here. Some 30 sniffer dogs which were purchased in December were also shown to the public. The canines from Germany and the Czech Republic are believed to have been bought for RM30,000 each. The 18 German Shepherds and 12 Labradors have adjusted to Malaysian climate and can follow orders in Bahasa Malaysia.

The badge’s new design has an outline of a dog’s head with the words “Unit K9” written in the middle. 
The words “Polis DiRaja Malaysia” are printed below and curve upwards on both ends. CID director Datuk Seri Mohd Bakri Zinin said the unit would help the police achieve their National Key Results Area targets. Bakri said that a survey of 2,000 respondents showed that more than 80% wanted the K9 unit to join in foot patrols in residential areas, industrial areas and business parks at hotspots in the Klang Valley.

He said the dogs and their handlers would undergo a four-month training programme before being put to active duty. Bakri also announced that K9 unit bases are expected to begin operations in Langkawi, Bintulu and Perak by end of the year.

link here http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/2/5/nation/5614091&sec=nation

How are they going to train dogs to do that? Do you think the dogs were a little pricey?
<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"How are they going to train dogs to do that? Do you think the dogs were a little pricey?"

Sixteen weeks is actually a little on the long side for most police dog training programs. It's not out of the ballpark though, depending on what all they are going to teach the dogs. My training time varies by course; 10 weeks drugs, 14 weeks explosives, 14 weeks patrol, 10 weeks cadaver. I don't know how much RM30,000 is, so I don't know if that is pricey or not. 

DFrost


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

8,800 dollars each. For green single purpose dogs seems a little on the high side. But did it include shipping and training with the Finn's?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

seems awfully steep for untrained dogs. I would certainly hope it includes shipping from whereever. 

DFrost


----------

